# Missing Swat was a blessing in desguise



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 26, 2019)

As some of already know, I was just starting out for Texas when I lost my oil pressure. That was Tuesday evening, August, 20. After being trailered back to Tucson, I drove my truck the additional mile to my house.

The next day, I needed to get some cow pus, so I started the truck and watched the pressure gauge. It came up pretty close to what it did when new, so I went to the store for my milk. I was pretty exhausted, so did nothing on Wednesday.

My plan for when I would get back from Waco was to rip up the brick floor in the turning room and pour concrete. The lathe would stay in the trailer until the concrete was cured. I started tearing out the brick. Thursday morning and was surprised at how hard it was. A lot of wood powder had gotten into all the edges of all the bricks and it was almost as tough as if I had mortared them. I worked about 3 hours, and called it a day.

Friday, the day SWAT started, I headed out to a parts house to get the oil pump I thought I needed. When I started the truck, the pressure was as good as new. I headed to a shop I have access too, and kept a close watch on the gauge. When I got there, my pressure showed no signs of dropping, so I told my friend I would give my truck some time before replacing the oil pump.

After taking a 40 mile round trip for S&G's, I headed home to work on removing bricks. I worked about another 3 hours before burning out. I felt good except for a little pain in my left shoulder. Before I went to bed that night, I was in pain.

I barely got any sleep. Was out of bed at 3:30 on Saturday morning. The pain wasn't as bad when I went to bed, but was quite noticeable. At 6:30, I went out to the turning room to get an idea on what supplies was needed for the floor. At that time, I realized I was holding my left arm with my right hand. The pain was a little more intense than 3 hours earlier. From that time and still ongoing, the pain is very unbearable. I can't believe I would ever experience that type of pain of this intensity. I can't sleep. Taking a shower is ok, but I'm having to wear my hair loose. That's painful, but I'll get over it. What I can't do is raise my left arm without excruciating pain. I have been taking meds, but it ain't helpin.

Today I went to my doc, and was prescribed more meds, and also got some ex-rays. That was painful. Now, I've done nothing today except see the doc. At home all day thinking what would have happened if I actually made it to Waco?

I've had a couple left shoulder injuries in my life, and now they coming back for lunch......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2019)

Hope it gets better soon! Ever had gout?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 26, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Hope it gets better soon! Ever had gout?



Nope. I've been the textbook image of what it means to be healthy. A couple lost fingers, hernia, shoes to small, but in good health. I thought gout was in your feet. And I ain't gonna turn veggy............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Nope. I've been the textbook image of what it means to be healthy. A couple lost fingers, hernia, shoes to small, but in good health. I thought gout was in your feet. And I ain't gonna turn veggy............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Classically, gout hits the big toe, but any joint is fair game. Dehydration is a potential contributor for attacks. Lots of other possibilities too...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Drinking coffee on a daily basis is supposed to help gout. Kind of get out of coffee drinking over summer months, had a flair up or two. Went back to drinking coffee, hasn't bothered me since. It won't alleviate the pain, does seem to ease it a little, but does help prevent onset from what I've seen over the last year or so since reading that.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hope you get better. Getting old aint for sissys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 27, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Hope you get better. Getting old aint for *us *sissys.


See your quote, Mike. I fixed it for you........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 27, 2019)

Wishing you well and a quick recovery. Had rotator cuff surgery and that was no joke!


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

You were "covered" at SWAT---I know at least one Doc that was there.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2019)

David Hill said:


> You were "covered" at SWAT---I know at least one Doc that was there.....


David, that's comforting to know. How bout coming to Tucson and fixing me up, Doc? I had Xrays done, and done the diclofenac gel, then last Tuesday I had a cortisone shot. I'm better, but still have some aggravating pain in my mid arm... Getting old really sucks. I figure in another month, my pain will be gone, and I'll be as good as new.. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

So what did the Doc figure was wrong with you?

Besides getting old and falling apart!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2019)

Tendonosis, Rocky. Possibly because of a bridge part falling on me while in the Army, and in '87? an ATC crash on a Mexican beach with only one tree stump on it. I was drawn to that stump at about 40-45 miles per hour and center punched it *perfect*ly. If you read my answers to the 13 questions, and seen where I said I hate the word perfect, well??, I just used it........ Anyway, I tumbled on that beach for 85 feet. My first thought was to get my ATC upright before it died. Bent the rear axle, was 6 miles from camp, just getting dark, and my collarbone was separated. At that time, the doc I saw said I'd have problems in about 20 years. I made it to 31 years before any issues. Some stuff started last year, but the stress of getting ready for Waco, then not being able to make it because of phantom auto problems, and then physical exertion removing my brick shop floor really took it's toll...
The Xray shows a growth about the size of a silver dollar on the top of my shoulder. The doc I saw said she has never seen calcium buildup that large. Usually they are about the size of a pea, she said. Doc Hill, care to comment? 
I'm getting the use of my left arm again, but can't raise my arm over level. It hurts if I go higher. I can handle a wheelbarrow full of sand, but can't move my arm upwards. 
My floor is still a dirt hole, my lathe is still in my trailer over at a friends, and I can't get my leech parasitic son to help because it's manual labor......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

So in Layman's terms... You're getting old and falling apart!! 

Yeah, I've got an old war wound or 12 that come back to haunt me at times, know exactly where you're coming from. Weather changes, I feel like I've been hit by a truck. Like most, never expected to live this long or I'd have taken better care of myself! 

Internet says -- 

-- Repetitive injuries to the shoulder likely contributed 
-- Could be other contributing ailments - arthritis, gout, tendonitis, etc, etc, etc 
-- Yep... Old Age got tossed in there as a factor as well.
-- Those who perform manual labor are at greater risk. So yeah, tearing the floor out sure didn't help none. And, 
-- You should take it easy, and you'll be better in 6 months. 

Oh yeah... 

-- If it hurts; don't do that bat guana! 

Tendonosis is injury of the tendon on the cellular level, above my pay grade! Although I could probably duct tape your arm down, limit use, and get you better much quicker. 

In all seriousness take it easy Jerry, lots of manual labor is simply going to aggravate it further, and slow your recovery. 

Keep on and you'll wind up on the operating table. And while your Obamacare policy might promise you...



 


Since neither you nor they read it, what you're actually gonna get is... 





So you don't wanna go there!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks Rocky. Your attachments are pretty accurate on this story I'm going to tell. Back in 1987, I was ripping a piece of 8/4 x 12 feet long Red Oak board 3"wide. I hadn't noticed that my outfeed table was askew, and the ripped piece started to slide off the table as soon as it cleared the blade. That wasn't an issue except my poor old gal Bandit was snoozing just about where the board would make landfall. I couldn't let the board hit her, so I grabbed hold, and tried to steer it away from her. As it was sliding under control by me, it hit a notch on the table edge and sent a shock wave up the board to my hand. I lost my grip, and with the pressure I used to guide the piece, my hand immediately slammed into the saw and took off the end of my thumb.

I hollered at my employee that we needed to get to the hospital. Upon arriving there, one of the first questions asked was, do you have insurance? Of course, I do, was the reply. I was rushed into an exam room , evaluated, and taken in for surgery.

I woke up, found this thing on my chest, tossed it off, and proceeded to try to get someones attention by calling out for a nurse. After about 5 minutes, a nurse came in, noticed that thing on my chest was on the floor. She proceeded to chew me out for tossing it. Is was a remote for getting their attention that help was needed. Anyway, I told her I was in extreme pain, so she proceeded to give me a shot and directions on how to use the remote, all while I'm still groggy from the anesthesia.

I soon went into a drug induced sleep, and when I awoke, I was in another room with another occupied bed in it. The patient was an Air Force guy that had an arm and leg in a cast. We introduced ourselves and BS'd through the day. Sometime about dark, a young woman came in. She looked about like the first one in you attachments. She told us she was there to make us comfortable, chatted for awhile, and then asked if there was anything we needed, like some water, juice, or even a sponge bath. We looked at each other, and said, "No". After she left, we BS's some more, and both of us went back into that drug induced sleep. The next day, early in the morning, she came in again and asked if we wanted anything. Both of us said no again, so she left. Later that day, she was back. The AF guy and I had decided we would take her up on the sponge bath if she asked again.
She asked me first, so I of course said "Yes". She said good and closed the curtain around my bed. Said she'd be back, and left. About 5 minutes later,a nurse approached my bed from the side opposite of the curtain. Since my curtain was pulled, he couldn't see who came into my space. I swear, Rocky, that second attachment is a spitting image of the nurse that came in to give the sponge bath. All she said was "lift your arm, or lift your leg". I, of course, complied, and got my my bath. She left, and minutes later, I heard her at the next bed. After she was done, my curtain was pulled back, and I looked at the AF guy and saw what looked like a state of shock on his face. About 30 minutes both he and I couldn't stop laughing. Man, we'd both been conned by a babe only to have the joke to be on us. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)




View attachment 171601


Since neither you nor they read it, what you're actually gonna get is...

View attachment 171602

So you don't wanna go there!![/QUOTE]

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 9, 2019)

TooFunny!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 18, 2019)

Man I need more time to be on the net. I've missed a lot.
Sorry about your shoulder and think that it'll be a smooth road/bumpy road thing---and damn! the thumb too. You'll prolly end up with more imaging to make sure it's just bone.
Better the bath nurse was as pictured---wouldn't want a risin' to get in the way of a good bath,
kind of surprised that Dr. Keller hasn't contributed--although he may be busy too.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Man I need more time to be on the net. I've missed a lot.
> Sorry about your shoulder and think that it'll be a smooth road/bumpy road thing---and damn! the thumb too. You'll prolly end up with more imaging to make sure it's just bone.
> Better the bath nurse was as pictured---wouldn't want a risin' to get in the way of a good bath,
> kind of surprised that Dr. Keller hasn't contributed--although he may be busy too.


Dang, David, that's ancient stuff now. I'm in real good shape now, other than pain in my arm every now and then that I can now pinpoint as to it's source.
that rising you mentioned was a fear all my Army friends were worried about if any of us had to go to the hospital. The remedy was said to be a good whack with a large spoon. That's why I eat soup with a fork.

Are you gonna make the trip up to San Antonio next week?? ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

